# Java Syntax Checker



## Fatty_McGavins (Apr 4, 2001)

Does anyone know of a good javascript syntax checker that is free? Maybe even one that checks both asp and java? It's such a pain looking over the code multiple times trying to find errors. Thanks,

Fatty


----------

